# Problem mit xampp auf debian



## _root (23. November 2005)

Hi. Ich habe hier auf meinem Debian Server die neuste Version von xampp installiert.(XAMPP Linux 1.5.0)

Die Installation hat auch super funktioniert, nur wenn ich jetzt mit phpmyadmin auf Tabellen zugreifen will kommt folgende Fehlermeldung

```
MySQL meldet: 
#1 - Can't create/write to file '/root/tmp/#sql_128b_0.MYI' (Errcode: 13)
```
Wenn ich in phpmyadmin nen neuen Benutzer anlegen will genau das gleiche.

Hier nen Bild des ganzen: klick 

Ich habe nach der Installation nichts verstellt oder geändert.

Langsam weiss ich nichtmehr weiter.

MfG aCid


----------



## Meccan (23. November 2005)

ich denke das wird daran liegen das diese Datei auf den das PHPMyAdmin zugreifen will nicht, für Schreibrechte freigegeben wurde.
Darauf musst du denke ich achten!
Setzte einfach den Chmod für diese Datei oder das gesamte Verzeichniss auf Schreibrecht.

MFG Carl


----------

